# History of Children's Rights?



## brandonadams (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm looking for a history of "children's rights" or child advocacy - children as separate from their parents under the law, along with how this has manifested itself in the modern Departments of Child Services. Looking for overview and analysis from a solid Christian perspective.

Can anyone point me in the right direction?

Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 17, 2013)

Have you tried searching ParentalRights.org? I think you will find a lot of useful information for your study by searching around on their site. An important court case seems to be Pierce vs. the Society of Sisters.


----------



## brandonadams (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

